# Chicken Chat



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I am fairly new to Chicken keeping and don't profess to be all knowing about them yet! I am enjoying keeping them and learning about them and of course fresh eggs every day is an added bonus.

They are rather addictive and we have gone from our original 5 to 15 and have just hatched a few eggs. We live in a fairly built up area but, luckily enough we have a fairly big garden. There do not seem to be a lot of chicken keepers around our area so would like to know about your chickens, what you keep and their personalities.

I am loving our Red Rangers really friendly, our Polish Frizzle is the smallest of our flock but has the most attitude and our Crested Cream Legbars produce the loveliest blue eggs.

Liz


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Are they very noisy and do you need a livestock licence?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

No they are not that noisy in fact the dogs around here make much more noise. We let them out at 7.30 in the morn and they put themselves away about 8ish at night so really they are far more neighbour friendly than dogs and cats.

Livestock license only applies if you have over 50 of them.

Liz


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Miss my chickens very much, we had four ex-bats who produced the most delicious eggs and very many of them! Unfortuntely our neighbour wasn't so keen on them as I was:blush:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Moony14 said:


> Miss my chickens very much, we had four ex-bats who produced the most delicious eggs and very many of them! Unfortuntely our neighbour wasn't so keen on them as I was:blush:


lol Our neighbours are appreciating the free range eggs at cheap prices.. Bribery works wonders.


----------



## blackjohnzx6 (Jun 18, 2009)

looking at getting some chicks back was buying eggs off e bay and incubating them ,had some really nice chickens ,silkies,sussex .one I remember was a cock he must of stood nearly 2 ft tall right character lookin to get some attractive banties


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

blackjohnzx6 said:


> looking at getting some chicks back was buying eggs off e bay and incubating them ,had some really nice chickens ,silkies,sussex .one I remember was a cock he must of stood nearly 2 ft tall right character lookin to get some attractive banties


We have some lovely millefleur cochins lovely little banties really friendly too

Liz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We have little chickies.. They have hatched over the last 13 hrs 10 so far.. Creasted Cream Legbars, Copper Marans, Golden Campines

Liz


----------



## shamostu (Oct 15, 2012)

*chickens*

You cant beat the taste of a fresh free range egg we have ducks geese chickens of all different breeds, and lots of day old chicks, ducklings and goslings running round, our only problem is every time new people move in they start on about the cocks crowing even though were in the country they think its wrong to have them ! do they really know where there chicken dinners come from or do they just think its something that comes from asda or Tesco's :lol2: if it wasn't for the cocks there would be no dinners, it makes me mad that they can move in and cause trouble over the noise of the crowing when they knew they were there in the first place ! if you don't like the sound then don't buy the property sorry for the rant but be carful where ever you live if you want to keep chickens it can cause a lot of heartache at the end of the day.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Love having chickens, we have barnevelders, legbars, millefleurpekins in normal and frizzle, lemon and porcelain sabelpoots and a few homebred crosses  Oh and a few quail


----------



## debsandpets (May 26, 2012)

I have a mixture of 12 at the minute - 3 blue orpingtons, 3 lohman brown, 3 black rock pullets, 3 marans pullets. One of the orpies is sitting on 11 eggs a mixture of Scott's greys, Scott's grey x crested leg bars (so blue egg layers hopefully), mixed colours of silkie and exchequer leghorns (white eggs). The remainder are in the incubator just in case she doesn't sit that long, but if she does I am going to try and sneak as many as possible under her to look after !!!!! Just don't think she would be able to mother all 36 though should they all hatch :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a mixture of hens and ducks... Quack.


----------



## Lucy1980 (May 10, 2013)

I used to keep chickens, but my neighbors kept complaining to me, seeing as i couldn't bribe them with the offer of cheap eggs, i had to rehouse them, maybe again one day as they was refreshing to keep.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Tomcat said:


> I have a mixture of hens and ducks... Quack.


oOOoo I'm glad you said that! Can I ask what your experience is with ducks compared with chickens? Is there a clear difference in noise levels? Oh and what breeds do you have? Many thanks Tomcat! :2thumb:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

ooooowww i always wanted pet chickens but settled for horses and snakes instead theri cute tho!!


----------

